# Nissan Murano



## alugo4963 (Dec 7, 2021)

I have ever seen a car like Nissan Murano 2010, where you have to disconnect the a/c compressor in order to remove and replace the Alternator is the only way to remove and replace Alternator
it socks, I spent many hours and money to remove the a/c compressor and recharge back the a/c compressor it is ridiculous, I will remove the brand new a/c compressor but I will never buy 2010
Nissan Murano everything is so tight to work on the engine that is time-consuming plus the parts are very expensive. it may be reliable but it pulls a lot of money out of your pocket, every time that it needs maintenance or repair, I had a Subaru and the alternator is right on top and easy to replace. Tomorrow I have to remove the a/c in order to remove the Alternator, it is costly to remove the a/c compressor, you have to purch the R-22 and do the vacuum and then do the refill with R22a, it's a journey. 
no space to work in the engine compartment, very tight space. I will run this Murano to the ground but never purchase a new Murano again. this is a 2010 Nissan Murano v6


----------

